# i need a picture of the guts of a boss bd2



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

have anybody got some clear pictures of guts of the inside and the soldered side of the board of a boss bd2 i was modding it with h20 plus mod and when i added the dual stack chip adapter i got some solder bleeding i removed the solder but i had trouble seeing where the circuit was suppose to be a picture would be appreciated ..the solder side is what i need a picture of 
:wave:


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's the board of a BD-2

















Here's a huge Hi-res pic of the board:

Schematic

Layout









Here's a layout for a clone that might help

This is a mod sheet from indyguitarist that might help too


----------

